# If you went to an ASPC sanctioned show this weekend



## muffntuf (Apr 18, 2010)

If you went to the Daffy or East Coast Spring Fling, or PCMHC April Flowers or Orange Blossom MHC Show--I Would like to talk with you!

If you went to an AMHA sanctioned show also-- Give me a PM!

Thanks!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Apr 18, 2010)

East Coast is not an ASPC show. I have asked if they will offer shetland classes, but not at this time. They may consider that for the future.


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Apr 19, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> If you went to the Daffy or East Coast Spring Fling, or PCMHC April Flowers or Orange Blossom MHC Show--I Would like to talk with you!
> If you went to an AMHA sanctioned show also-- Give me a PM!
> 
> Thanks!



if you are close to Tn you should come to a great show. they will have the pony class there. Dixi Cohea is one of the BEST if NOT the best show mangers their is she has taken area 3 to where it is at. they will have an amha show too. the show is this weekend coming up.

hope to see you there


----------

